

They rap for funding (startup hustle) - mickhagen
http://undrip.com/rap/

======
samtp
It seems nowadays that each startup team is trying to out "quirky" one
another. Everyone is screaming about how unique and edgy they are. "Yeah, our
brogrammer is a world class Japanese chef from France, who enjoys Native
American artwork when he's not kite surfing in Togo! #gnarlykittens"

After awhile it all just come across as obnoxious. Just tell me what you make
and why I need to use it.

------
eli
Not to be mean, but I got bored about 20 seconds in and now I'm not sure what
your company does or sells.

~~~
JonLim
I was about to say this. Was painful to watch all the way through, and their
about page has absolutely nothing about what they do.

At best, I am guessing that they're yet another filter for social noise.

Seriously, not trying to be mean. I love the positive energy, but come on,
give me something to work with guys!

------
jbigelow76
If the founder sold his previous startup to Chegg, and undrip is only looking
for seed level funds right now why not boot strap? Or has angel funding become
little more than trading equity for credibility to eventually move onto a
larger Series A?

~~~
mickhagen
Good point. I'm the Founder/CEO. This was more about exposure/hiring than it
was about funding. However, we're definitely looking for great investors. Not
about money, about people and what they can bring.

~~~
harrisontanh
I made the jump into Twitter just a few days ago and because of my initial
overenthusiastic following spree, I felt swamped and deluged within my first
week! Just tonight I ended up already wading through the crowd of people I
follow and un-following them much like I did a year into using Facebook!
Troublesome people that presented a huge conundrum were Guy Kawasaki - great
guy with cool things to share, but ultimately just too much of it was too
irrelevant! If only there was a filter... _cough_ _cough_ Ironically, I came
across Undrip's rap video soon after.

------
twog
So much awesome. I know alot of HNers may view this as another sign that we
are "in a bubble" but I think this is just good old fashioned creativity. Im
rooting for you undrip.

------
rvenugopal
Enjoyed the video. Loved the second rapper(Ryan Johnson???). Seem to be
willing to hustle to get attention which is great.

But I still don't understand what undrip does. Their about page has a bunch
buzzwords which makes me think they are in the social media, content
consumption space. But seriously guessing here. They don't have a mission
statement either. Come on guys. Give us something.

------
bosch
These tools remind me of the Icy Hot Stuntaz: <http://stuntaz.cjb.net/>

------
fapi1974
Aaargh - it's painful but I can't stop watching it! My bet is your videos make
it in front of the angels. Though I didn't really try to find out what the
company was about - maybe a CTA at some point early in the video?

~~~
aspir
I agree with the clearer CTA- you'll get the attention of these guys, but if
they don't know what you're doing within 30 seconds, they may get frustrated
or bored. Your about page is pretty vague as well. Some tightly done copy at
the top of both of these pages would work wonders.

------
Geekette
Not bad; you should consider using rap format for demoing at conferences!
However, I also still don't know what Undrip is; it would make your flow much
tighter if you incorporated your pitch into it.

------
vinhboy
Very well done. I like the second rapper. I would have liked to see more
computers in the video. And maybe even some matrix code effects...

------
sfkaos
If undrip doesn't work out, one of you guys may have a fallback. I was hoping
for the value proposition during the rap.

------
ell
So far, the only VC that saw the video is Ron Conway.

------
jpw314
check out the ron conway rap: <http://undrip.com/rap/ron-conway-rap/>

------
adrianscott
white, fat boy should quit his day-job and rap full-time. for real.

~~~
jpw314
he does already! see <http://www.facebook.com/cswsprovo> and @DavidFPeterson
just a friend who helped us out for the rap

~~~
adrianscott
nice! ;)

------
rokhayakebe
I don't know about the product, but you guys have a good t-shirt taste.

------
adgar
The second guy actually has some pretty decent flow. notbad.gif.

